

Ask HN: Acquisitions Department? - lquist

We&#x27;ve been approached by a large player in our space who is interested in potentially acquiring our startup. We&#x27;d like to get in touch with other large players in the space to see if they&#x27;re also interested in an acquisition. That said, we don&#x27;t have connections to these companies and are a bootstrapped startup without VC connections. Who do we contact and how do we go about contacting them?<p>My idea is to contact an employee of the company in an unrelated function and see if they can do an intro to somebody in the M&amp;A dept. Is that crazy?
======
caw
Unrelated may not get you anywhere if the company is sufficiently large
enough, which is probably true in any company large enough to actually have an
M&A department.

I happen to know someone in M&A at my company, but only because I worked with
him on a project. Even then, he's in M&A integration, and not someone with
negotiation authority. Most of my coworkers don't know anyone in M&A. If you
randomly showed up on my doorstep, I wouldn't give you his name.

You could be on to something, but I think you'd be better off talking to
someone high up in the department you'd be acquired under.

